# Vanilla Protein Cheese Cake!



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Its surprisingly tasty and tbh pretty good for macro's

I've posted it on my Facebook page (whether or not you's are interested)

http://www.facebook.com/HighProteinRecipes


----------

